# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Музичний супровід казок

## захарчук наталья

_Музичний супровід до казок!_

----------

Ірина Дзвіночок (25.11.2017)

----------


## sveta_power

> Ознайомлення з Мухой Цокотухой відео матеріал


Вибачте, не той виставила матеріал для ознайомлення...

Мультик 1960р.

----------


## sveta_power

Мюзикл "МАМА" за мотивами народної казки "ВОВК І СЕМЕРО КОЗЕНЯТ"

 

Ведуча: Любі мами, бабусі, всі гості, хто прийшов на це свято до нас, 
Запрошуємо всіх на прем’єру, найкращого в світі театру!
Один раз в сезоні - і тільки в нас! Вистава «Мама» сьогодні для вас!
Ведуча:Жила собі кізонька сіра,  Дуже симпатична і мила.
Мала вона семеро маляток,Семеро чудових козеняток.
Перша пісня
У красуні кози діток повна хата, десь подався в лісі бородатий тато…
Приспів
Ой біда, біда,біда бо немає тата…-2р.
(Коза порається по дому…)
Коза:
Але де ж вони мої малятки?Напевно сплять мої козлятки?
Доброго ранку мої козлятки Ви вже прокинулися?
Козенята:Так, мама (підходять до Кози, обіймають)
Коза:Проголодались?Я вам запашної травички принесла, парного молока.
Коза (співає).
Мої діточки, козеняточка,
Ви найкращі у світі маляточка!
Я для вас, я для вас на базар піду,
Найсмачнішу капусточку вам знайду.
А ви вдома сидіть,Двері міцно замкніть!
Вовчика сірого не пускайте!
Віддаю ключі вам, тримайте!  (Коза уходить… )
Пісня козенят «Допобачення матусю»
Допобачення матусю не барись, краще швидше до хатинки повернись, 
Ми зачинимо всі двері на замки, ні страшні нам не медведі ні вовки.                -2р.
(козенята починають гратись та балуватись…)
«Танок-пісня козлят»
Муз.вступ
1)В коло стали козенята- веселяться малюки,
Будем-будемо співати й танцювати залюбки.-2р.
ПРИСПІВ:
Ось так, так, ось так-так з козенятами кружляй,
Ось так,так, ось так-так пісню весело співай! 
Муз програш
2)Приг-скік, пострибали, люблять стрибати вони,
Не втомились а ні трішки, все стрибають залюбки…-2р.
ПРИСПІВ:
Ось так, так, ось так-так з козенятами стрибай,
Ось так, так, ось так-так і копитцем вибивай!  
Муз програш
3)Ріжки мають всі гостренькі, виставляють до гори,
Та бадаються раденько, розважаться вони. 
ПРИСПІВ:
Ось так, бе-бе-бе- ріжками бодаються,
Ось так, ме-ме-ме, козлята розважаються!
Муз програш
(Вовк  стоїть та підслуховує…)
Перша пісня вовка «Хто там голосно співає?»
Хто там голосно співає,вовку спати заважає, Козенята знову ті, ой, бурчить у животі…
Мабуть сон мені наснився, що козлятинки наївся, а насправді навпаки, ой невдахи ми вовки…
Як що сняться козенята, треба щось предпринімати! (Ха-ха-ха..)
Ведуча: Та цього разу Козлятам дуже повезло , Коза нагнала вовка… 
Коза.
Вовче, сірий лиходію! Ти біди не заподіяв?!
Козенята мої милі ,Чи усі здорові й цілі?
Якщо скривдив козенят, Дорогих моїх малят,
Заколю тебе рогами, Затопчу тебе ногами!
Вовк.
Що ти, що ти?! Не кричи!І ногами не топчи.
Он твої всі козенята,Заважають вони спати. (Вовк  уходить…)

Коза  наказує дітям йти до школи,гризти науку!

Вчитель:  на цей раз Вовк утік, Аж миготіли п'ятки! Слухайтесь матусі, козенятка!
Хижакам-вовкам не довіряйте, Мамину науку пам'ятайте!
Мама і навчить, і порятує,Мама і смачненьким почастує!
 «Школа»  Гра на ДМІ
Жив собі в кізоньки сіренький козлик-2р
Ось так, ось так сіренький козлик-2р
Кізонька  козлика дуже любила-2р.
Ось так, ось так дуже любила-2р.
Надумалось козлику в ліс погуляти-2р.
Ось так, ось так в ліс погуляти-2р.
Напали на козлика сірії вовки-2р.
Ось так, ось так сірії вовки-2р.
Залишив від козлика ріжки та ніжки-2р.
Ось так, ось так , ріжки та ніжки-2р.

Коза:Мої діточки, козеняточка,Ви найкращі у світі маляточка!
Знову мамі треба йти на ярмарку, ну а ви сидіть тихо-тихо- тут!
Хижакам-вовкам не довіряйте,Мамину науку пам'ятайте!
-Запам’ятайте мою пісеньку 
 Пісня «Дін-Дон»
Дін-дон  я ваша мати, я ваша мати- ось мій дім!
Дін-дон маму стрічайте, маму стрічайте, разом всі!

Тра-ля-ля-ля – була я на ярмарку, Тра-ля-ля-ля –кружляла в танку,
Тра-ля-ля-ля прийшла я с дарунками, двері відкрийте мені.

Дін-дон  я ваша мати, я ваша мати- ось мій дім!
Дін-дон маму стрічайте, маму стрічайте, разом всі!
( знову Вовк  стоїть та підслуховує…)
Пісня козенят «Допобачення матусю»
Допобачення матусю не барись, краще швидше до хатинки повернись, 
Ми зачинимо всі двері на замки, ні страшні нам не медведі ні вовки.                -2р.
(коза уходить…)
Козеня1: сестричко,що ти забула у шафі?
Козеня2:Забула,що мам нам казала?
Козеня3:Не чіпай мене, не чіпай!
(Козенята возяться, чують хтось біля хати…Вовк прокашлюється, розпівується, Співає)

Пісня Вовка «Гей малята!»
Гей! Малята, козенята – відчиніть, відчиніть…
Гей! Малята, козенята - відімкніть, відімкніть…          -2р. (Ха-ха-ха…)
Приспів
Це матуся прийшла, Вам  гостинців принесла,
свіжої травиці, ягід полуниці….З глибокої річки – чистої водички….

Козенята: Ні, не мама ти, пісню грубо співаєш!

Пісня козенят «Геть! Звідси!»
Геть! Звіти волоцюго, геть! Вовче геть!Злодюго.
Ми тебе пізнали, ти не наша мама.
У матусі голос ніжний та тоненький,
А у тебе вовче, грубий та страшненький!         -2р. 
Геть! Геть! Геть!

Ведуча: Козенята подивились в вікно, впізнали вовка, та не відчинили йому двері…

Козеня4: Де моя мама, я хочу до мами… Мамочка де ти?
Козеня5: Ми одні дома,страшенно скучно! Нам не можно гуляти на дворі…
Козеня6: Бо підеш на двір, а там сірий вовк цап-царап, нема страшніше його лап!
Козеня3: А я хочу гуляти. Ваш вовк мені зовсім нестрашний, зустріну проучу його, не боюся я вовків!
Козеня7: Сестриця ти безтолкова,… стій, сестриця,стій!          ( козенятко 3 тікає з дому…)

Ведуча: А цим часом ,Коза прийшла на ярмарок…

Танок звірят «Ярмарок»

(Папуга,виставляє товар)
Папуга: Пані та панове, усіх прошу сюди! Я- великий маг, повірте, що це так!
Ім’я моє Super-Star, Я маю особливий дар. Я можу на відстані ваші думки прочитати усі, отож поспішайте сюди!...
«Пісня Попугая» (Попка можно співати ПОПУГА:-))
I Попка- вам не дурень, попка я розумний, Попка Super-Star, Попка –зірка Я!

Люблю літать –літать, люблю кружлять –кружлять,
Гроші –гроші зароблять, ось так на ярмарку,
 Я-Super-Star, Попка –зірка Я!
II Попка-зелен-Май, попка як розмай,Попка Super-Star, Попка –зірка Я!

Проігриш: Чікі-чікі-чікі-Чік! , Попка –зірка Я!

(Коза купляє у папуги подарунки, до неї підходить Вовк, обіймає Коза…)
Коза:Убери,убери, лапи свої брудні, ось нахаб, так і рветься на скандал! (уходить)

«Танок Вовка та його друзів»

(до папуги підходить козенятко, його помічають друзі вовка..)
Лисеня: Ось і перший сюрприз,
Осел: та це ж справжнє диво!
Рись:Ну тепер стережись!
Кабанчик:Вовку принесемо до обіду гостинчик.
Лисеня:Була ти просто козою, а стала  для вовка смакотою!
                         (Козеня тікає, його здоганяють ,садять у мішок..)

Виходять ведмеді… Танок «Солодкий мед»
Ведмідь1:Як, справи сусідко?
Коза:На ярмарку була.
Ведмідь2:Куди ти поспішаєш?
Коза:Поспішаю до козенят, Вовк з’явився на біду!
Ведмідь1: Ось візьми медок сусідка, діток пригости!
Ведмеді разом: Ох, біда, так біда!         (Всі уходять)

Рись: Ми тобі гостинця принесли.
Осел: Навіщо нам Коза , що з нею будемо робити?
Вовк: Не здогадуєтесь?
Кабанчик: Ні!
Рись: А я здається знаю,десь читав у книжці.
Лисеня: Ми її з’їмо,так!

Вовк: Фу, як примітивно, ми її зловили?
Всі разом: Так! 
Вовк: А потім від Кози затребуємо викуп!
Всі разом: Так!
Вовк: Мілліон доларів!
Всі разом Так!
Вовк: тепер зрозуміли?
Всі разом: Ні!
Вовк: Ми її зловили? 
Всі разом: Так!
Вовк: Засунули в мішок?
Всі разом: Так!
Вовк:А потім від Кози затребуємо викуп!
Всі разом Так!
Вовк: Мільйон доларів!
Всі разом Так!
Вовк: тепер ви зрозуміли?
Всі разом : Ні!  (Вовк замахується рукою)
Всі разом: Зрозуміли, зрозуміли!!!

                                (Всі уходять, коза підходить до будинку співає пісеньку…)


Козеня1: Мамо, мамочка, ти знаєш?
Коза: Що трапилось дітки мої?
Козеня2: Сестричка втекла з дому!
Коза:Як? Не може бути!
Козеня4: Вона нас не послухала!
Козеня5: Ми нічого не змогли вдіяти!       (Коза плаче…) 
Козенята 6,7: Мамочка не плач.                  (До кози підходять звірі, заспокоюють…)

Баран: Що за біда, сусідка твоя?
Коза: кізонька з дому пішла!
Вівця: Ми чули, що вовк погрожував їм!
Зайчиха: Казав ,що козенят до себе забере!
Заєць: Сильно вони кричать та заважають йому!
Коза: Ой, що ж мені робити? Побіжу до Вовка!
Вівця: Де моя донька?
Зайчиха: де мій синочок?
Вівця: Переживаємо за діток своїх і вдень і вночі.
Баран: Сама балуєш їх , а потім плачеш!
Заєць: Пішла молодьож, так багато хотять…
Зайчиха: Їм все віддаєш, і ось результат!
Всі разом: Де наші діти?    (Схопились за голову, шукають, знаходять дітей..)

Танок звірят «В кожного з маляток, своя мама є!» В.Лисенко
(Блок-Віршики вітання для мами від звіряток, діти які задіяні тільки в таночку …)

Вовк: Кого я бачу, яка честь?
Коза: Я попереджувала,що помста буде страшна!
Вовк: Пардон мадам, про що йде мова?
Коза: Поверни мені дитину, а то тобі кінець!
Вовк: І знову наклеп, хтось на мене наводить. Все це  не правна, це просто розмови.
Коза: Хочеться вірити, що правду мені кажеш!
Вовк: Мене ти скривдила ні за що.
Коза: Але погрожував дітей моїх ти вкрасти, О Господі , за що?
Вовк: Погрожував, то й що? Казки про Вовка, то просто наклеп!!! (махає лапою уходить..)

(Коза сидить плаче…Звучить муз фон )

Ведуча: Ой, чому на світі й досі, ворожнеча й злоба є? І чому страждають діти? Та чому нещастя є? Ой, навіщо чорні хмари, закривають сонце й світ? І навіщо лихо й горе, заважають всім на світі жити!
 			(Коза йде до хати, обіймає своїх козенят, Вовк прищеплює записку)
Козеня: Мамо, мамочка, це Вовк  забрав нашу сестричку?
Козеня: Ось, прочитай, що він тут написав?
Коза читає: Міняю мішок з дочкою, на мішок з грошима. Чекаю завтра о 5-й годині. Твій Сірий Вовк!         (Рве папір, гнівно каже..)
Коза: Клянусь, що Вовку буде лихо!!!

(виходять всі звірі, шепчуться, копають яму…)          


Рись: Ой, відчуваю Вовку буде лихо!
Осел: так , наближається  розплата!
Кабанчик: Мені щось стало страшнувато!
Рись: Даремно , ми Вовку помагали.
Лисеня:  Та що ж робити, як же лихо відвести?
Осел: А ось, сховаємось сюди! 
    		 (ховаються… Б’ють часи 5-ть годин, виходить Вовк,  підходить до Кози…)


Вовк: Твій термін добігає кінця.
Коза: Не розумію, про що йде мова, підскажи?
Вовк: Ну я чекаю!
Коза: Але чого?
Вовк:Грошей,грошей!
Коза: О друже потерпи!
Вовк: Не вже донька тобі байдужа?   

Танго «Вовка й Кози»

(Коза відштовхує Вовка до ями, Вовк падає, всі сміється…Коза тупає ногою…)
Коза:  Ну то що, тобі так добре?
Вовк: Ой, простіть, відпустіть!

(виходять друзі Вовка, виносять мішок..)

Рись: Вибачення ми у Вас просимо!
Осел: Вам мішок ми принесли.
Кабанчик: Ви мішок цей розв’яжіть,
Лисеня: Кізоньку звільніть 
Всі разом:  Ми більше так не будемо! Простіть нас!

(Розв’язують мішок. Вискакує кізонька, Коза обіймає своїх дітей…)

Пісня «Мама»
Приспів
Мама- перше слово, лагідне слово, в кожному  з Вас.
Мама життя дарує, мир нам дарує для всіх нас!
I
Так буває в ночі безсоння,Мамо ніяк не засне,
Як там синочок? Як доня? Лише під ранок засне.
 Приспів
II
Так буває лихо трапляється, життя не бува без біди,
Мама ваш перший ваш ліпший друг, запам’ятай  на завжди!
Приспів
III
Так буває станешь  дорослий ти, вирушиш у власне життя, 
Та щоб не трапилось завжди ти, для мами маленьке дитя!
(Діти дарують своїм мамам подарунки, цілують, обіймають…)  
Віршики вітання:

Обновила силку 
"Мюзикл "МАМА" за мотивами народної казки "ВОВК І СЕМЕРО КОЗЕНЯТ"   

Мінусовки, плюсовки, ссилки:   
https://yadi.sk/d/CsKos6jPe5PmC

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), ennisool (07.02.2017), nyusha0365 (31.08.2017), Зимний Дождь (19.03.2016), Ксюша.vr (24.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (12.06.2016), Ольгадайченко (14.12.2022), Татьяна муза (20.11.2018)

----------


## sveta_power

https://yadi.sk/d/rnn6EMmke7yK6

"Хатинка " моя нарезка
Зробила муз казку з "Бі-ба-бо" тільки довше, муз нарезки.... для зимового періоду...
ЛЯЛЬКОВА ВИСТАВА "ХАТИНКА"
 Зміст-план:

 Муз фон -початок
 вихід Мишки
 Мишка заходить в хатинку
 Вихід жабки
 діалог до хатинки
 Жабка заходить в хатинку
 Вихід зайчика
 Діалог до хатинки
 зайчик заходить в хатинку
 Вихід Вовчика
 діалог до хатинки
 Вовк заходить в хатинку
 Вихід лисички
 діалог до хатинки
 Лисичка заходить в хатинку
 Вихід Ведмедика
 діалог до хатинки
 Ведмедик заходить в хатинку
 Фінальна пісня про дружбу
 Ось казочці кінець

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), ina (06.11.2017), lenusik72 (21.01.2020), nyusha0365 (31.08.2017), Иннуша (25.09.2019), Катерина Зоря (26.09.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (28.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (12.06.2016), Татьяна муза (20.11.2018)

----------


## svetik kumurgi

Добрый вечер, девочки! Нашла у себя кукольный спектакль "Гусенок Дорофей" - может кому пригодится. Пока выложу текст, но есть и музыка(просто я ещё не умею её выкладывать).
Гусёнок Дорофей.

♫ Алёнка идёт и поёт песню
Алёнка.	Здравствуйте, ребята! Меня зовут Алёнка, вчера у меня был день рождения и мне подарили… угадайте, что мне подарили… нет, нет. Мне подарили гусёнка, настоящего гусёнка, я его назвала Дорофей. Ой, где же мой гусёнок? Куда же он спрятался? Ребята, вы не видели моего гусёнка? Такой непоседа, всё время от меня прячется! Дорофей! Дорофей! Где он?
(Дорофей прячется за спиной у Алёнки)
Опять, Дорофей, ты от меня прячешься! Лучше поздоровайся с ребятами! (Га-га-га) Ребята, а вы умеете считать? И мой гусёнок умеет считать! Дорофей, сколько у тебя ног? (Га-га-га!) три? Правильно, ребята? (Нет) А сколько у тебя хвостов? (Га-га-га!) Опять три? (Дети говорят) Вот, учись у ребят! (Дорофей уходит к болоту) Куда пошёл? Не ходи в болото, там лягушки! 
♫ Песенка лягушек (Дорофей пляшет с лягушками)
Не ходи в болото! Не хватай лягушек, подавишься! Ох, как я с ним устала, и спать хочется, ребята, я посплю немножко, а вы за Дорофеем присмотрите. Ну, как, справитесь? (Ответ детей) Вот ты, Настя, возьми мою хворостинку, стой тут, а как гусёнок в болото пойдёт – ты его хворостиной отгоняй.
(Игра с гусёнком)Вот, какой непослушный гусёнок! Спасибо, Настенька, садись. Ребята, я ещё отдохну, а вы, если, вдруг, появится лиса - зовите меня: Алёнка, Алёнка! Договорились? 
(Алёнка ложится спать, Гусёнок подходит к Алёнке и тут же шагает к болоту, дети прогоняют его от болота, появляется лиса, дети зовут Алёнку)
Алёнка. Ах, ты, рыжая плутовка! Ишь, хотела гусёнка утащить! Да не выйдет! Вон, у меня сколько сторожей! Молодцы, ребята! Сторожите гусёнка, а я ещё отдохну часок,о-хо-хох. (Зевает, уходит)
♫ Грустная песня лисы.
Лиса.	Ребятки, заступитесь за бедную лисичку. Меня Алёнка обидела, плутовкой называет! И за что? Не знаю… ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ (Ответ детей)
Ой, неправда, не хотела я гусёнка утащить. Да и вообще, разве это гусёнок?... Воробей щипанный! А худой … Я таких гусят не ем! Нет, нет. Я пришла рассказать вам один секрет. Не знаю, сказать или нет?... Ну, ладно, скажу! Посмотрите, вон, у Насти, под стульчиком лежит коробочка, (Достают коробочку)а в этой коробочке ещё коробочка, а там уж и секрет! Вот, поищите.ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ.
(Дети смотрят, что в коробочке)
Воспитатель читает записку:	Заругает вас Алёнка,
							(лиса крадёт гусёнка.)
							Прозевали вы гусёнка,
							Я несу его в леса,
							До свидания, лиса!
Ой, ребята, пока я читала записку - лиса утащила гусёнка, будите, скорее Алёнку! (Дети кричат)
Алёнка.	(Зевает) Что за крик? Ничего не понимаю! (Дети говорят)Лиса украла гусёнка?	
Дорофей, мой, Дорофей,
				Мой любимый Дорофей,
				Унесла тебя лиса
				За болота, за леса.
Что ж вы, не устерегли моего гусёнка… Давайте теперь все вместе думать, что будем делать… (Ходит, думает) Ну что, придумали? Правильно, надо догонять лису! Вы видели, куда побежала лиса? В лес?... Плохо наше дело, лесные тропинки знают только лесные звери. Надо нам, кого  нибудь, в помощники взять. Может медведя? … Помогайте мне мишку звать - Мишка! Мишка!
♫ Выход мишки
Медведь.Я мишка-медведь, буду громко реветь!
		Кто меня здесь зовёт? Кто отдыхать мне не даёт?
Алёнка.	Мишка, ты знаешь, где лиса живёт?
Медведь.Я вам, дети, отвечаю - где лисичка я не знаю!
		Я с лисой не дружу, и к ней в гости не хожу!
		Мне пора идти в берлогу, уступите мне дорогу! 
♫Уход мишки.
Алёнка.	Ну, вот, Мишка нам не помог! Давайте спросим у зайчика, может он знает, где лиса живёт? Помогайте мне зайку звать! Зайка, зайка!
♫ Выход зайки. 
Зайка.	Ой, как много здесь ребят, а вдруг, они меня съедят?
Алёнка.	Не бойся, зайка, наши детки тебя не обидят, правда, ребята? (Ответ) Ребята, угостите зайчика морковкой.
(Дети дают зайке морковку)Ну вот, теперь ты не боишься ребят?
Зайка.	Я теперь вас не боюсь, захочу и подружусь!
		Буду с вами я играть, песни петь и танцевать!
♫ Дети и зайчик танцуют.
Зайка.	Молодцы, малыши, танцевали от души!
Алёнка.	Зайчик, мы тебя позвали, чтобы спросить, где живёт лиса?
Зайка.	О-ё-ёй, как я боюсь, я от страха весь трясусь!
		Я с лисой не дружу, как увижу – так дрожу!
		Чтоб не встретиться с лисой – побегу скорей, домой!
Алёнка.	До свидания, зайчик!
♫ Зайчик убегает.
Алёнка.	А давайте у ёжика спросим, где живёт лиса!Зовите Ёжика! Ёжик, Ёжик! 
♫ Песенка Ёжика.
Ёжик.	Фр! Кто меня звал?
Алёнка.	Милый ёжик, может быть, ты знаешь, где живёт лиса?
Ёжик.	А зачем тебе лисий дом?
Алёнка.	Да вот, дети моего гусёнка не устерегли, лиса его утащила. Дорофеюшку моего, Дорофеюшку-у-у!
Ёжик.	Фр! Дети не уберегли? А ты где была, куда смотрела?
Алёнка.	Я?... Ах, я?... Я спать легла, на одну минуточку, а они моегоДорофеюшкуне устерегли-и-и….
Ёж.		Так…, сама проспала, а ребят бранишь? Не хорошо! 
(Ёжик хочет уйти)
Алёнка.	Ой, постой, постой, ёжик! Ты же знаешь, где лиса живёт? 
Ёж.		Я то? Да  как же мне не знать, когда она, разбойница, в моём домике и живёт!!  
Алёнка.	Как в твоём?
Ёж.		Очень просто, выгнала она меня!
Алёнка.	Бедный Ёжик, где же ты теперь живёшь?
Ёж.		Под старым мухомором.
Алёнка.	Ай-ай-яй!
Ёж.Ой-ой-ой!
Алёнка.	Ай-ай-яй!
Ёж.Ой-ой-ой!
Алёнка.	Не горюй, ёжик, мы и Дорофея спасём и лису из твоего домика выгоним! Правда, ребята?
Ёж.		А вдруг ребята испугаются лису?
Алёнка.	Ребята, не испугаетесь? (Нет)
Ёж.	Так, так, так, так. … Пожалуй, я согласен! Ну, слушай мою команду! Для начала надо песню выучить. С песней и не страшно и идти веселей. Надо, надо песню выучить!
Алёнка.Да мы с ребятами быстро выучим, правда, ребята? (Да!) А песня-то простая?
Ёж.		Простая!
Алёнка.	Ну, говори слова!
Ёж.Мы пойдём, пойдём в леса!
Мы найдём тебя, Лиса!
Эй, вперёд, вперёд, вперёд – 
Серый…э, нет… храбрый Ёжик нас ведёт!
Ребята, ведь правда, я храбрый Ёжик? (Да)
Алёнка.Ну, а теперь повторим слова!
		Мы пойдём, пойдём в леса!
Мы найдём тебя, Лиса!
Эй, вперёд, вперёд, вперёд – 
Храбрый Ёжик нас ведёт!
Ай, да, молодцы! И ты, Ёжик – молодец! Ты и песенку сочинил, и Лисы не боишься!
А теперь в путь, песню запе - вай!
♫ Ёжик и Алёнка маршируют.
Ёжик.	Стой! Раз, два! Пришли! Вот он – мой домик! Здесь она и живёт.Даже мою табличку зачеркнула, а свою повесила, ух, разбойница!
Алёнка.	А где же мой гусёнок?
Ёж.	Тише, Алёнка, помолчи, и вы, ребята, тише! Слышите, лиса поёт.
Лиса.	Я печку истоплю, и перья ощиплю.
	Скорей, расти, толстей, я позову гостей.
	Мы будем есть гусей, зажаренных гусей!
Алёнка.	Гнать её надо, гнать!
Ёж.	Не так – то это просто, здесь надо хитростью.
Алёнка.	Хитростью? А ты сделай вот так… (Шепчет ежу)
Ёж.	Точно! Так и сделаем. (Стучит в дом)
Лиса.	Кто там? Меня нет дома!
Ёж.	А я тебе подарочек принёс.
Лиса.	Какой подарочек?
Ёж.	Сто курочек и сто петушков!
Лиса.	Неужели? Сто петушков?... А почему же петушки не поют?
Алёнка.	Ребята, выручайте, кричите, как петушки! (Кричат)
Ёж.	Ну, что, слышала?
Лиса.	Оставь своих курочек у порога, я их завтра съем.
Ёж.	Вот, хитрая, не выходит!
Алёнка.	Предложи ей барашков.
Ёж.	Ладно. Лиса, кумушка, выйди на минуточку… Я ведь тебе ещё подарочек приготовил.
Лиса.	Какой?
Ёж.	Сто барашков, слышишь?
Алёнка.	Ребята, кричите, как барашки! Бе! (Дети кричат)
Лиса.	Слышу, слышу, оставь их у ворот, я их завтра съем!
Ёж.	Ну что ты сделаешь, не выходит из домика!
Алёнка.	Ну, попробуй ещё раз!
Ёж.	Лисонька, лисонька, выйди, я тебе сто коровок привёл слышишь? (Дети мычат)
Лиса.	Уходи, пока цел, я спать хочу!
Ёж.	Ну, пропало дело! Не перехитрить нам лису!
Алёнка.	Эх, ты, струсил!!!
Ёж.	Это я струсил? Да я сейчас такое придумаю, что она не только из дома – из леса убежит! Лису надо напугать! 
Алёнка.	Напугать! Она же ни кого не боится!
Ёж.	Давай у ребят спросим! Ребята, кого боится лиса?
(Собак и охотников)
Алёнка.	 Ребята, слушайте внимательно. Сейчас все девочки будут изображать собачек, умеете лаять? (Лают) А все мальчики будут изображать охотников! Умеете стрелять? (Бах-бах!)
Ёжик.	Тихо, Лиса, беда, охотники с собаками бегут, хотят лису поймать! (Дети кричат)
Лиса.	Ой, батюшки, пропаду-у! О-ё-ё-й! Спасите! 
(Бегает - убегает, из дома выходит Дорофей)
Алёнка.	Ой, а где же мой Дорофей! Ребята, помогите его позвать. Дорофей! Дорофей! 
(Выглядывает из домика, боится, прячется)
Алёнка.	Не выходит!... Ребята, вы знаете, что мой Дорофей любит лягушек. Давайте, поквакаем – и Дорофей к нам выйдет! 
(Дети квакают, Дорофей радостный выбегает и танцует)
♫ Танец маленьких утят.
Алёнка.	Дорофеюшка, ребятам «спасибо» скажи и Ёжику! Это они помогли тебя из беды выручить! Вот, кланяйся, кланяйся.…  В гости к нам приходите, будем ждать!
♫ Песня
 :Smile3:

----------


## Танічка

Музичні казочки.





І пісенька

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), gali (25.08.2020), laratet (20.11.2017), lolu66 (20.11.2017), Nata S (20.11.2017), nyusha0365 (21.11.2017), Olia Medvedeva (20.11.2017), SANOCHKA (20.11.2017), Дивинская Мила (21.11.2017), ИннаНичога (20.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.11.2017)

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Я заходжу на свій гугл диск. Перезагрузіть ще раз.





> Сообщение от Танічка  
> Музичні казочки.



Попробую исправить свою ошибку в подаче ссылок.



> Колобок


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gvz...ew?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YFa...ew?usp=sharing
Музичний мультфільм КУРОЧКА РЯБА - веселі дитячі пісні та мультики українською мовою для дітей
https://drive.google.com/file/d/17iX...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Rl5...ew?usp=sharing
ХОДИТЬ ГАРБУЗ ПО ГОРОДУ- Музичний мультфільм українською мовою - З любов'ю до дітей

Солом'яний Бичок Музичний мультфільм українською мовою - З любов'ю до дітей
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bCk...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18GT...ew?usp=sharing
Коза Дереза Музичний мультфільм українською мовою - З любов'ю до дітей
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13FG...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-vD...ew?usp=sharing
Простите за неточности! Все учусь да учусь...

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (06.12.2017), fotinia s (19.03.2018), Танічка (21.11.2017)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

ляльковий театр "Ведмедиця в гостях у бабусі"
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oc...k5vVMbk0Olyl3y

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Dzvino4ok3 (06.12.2017), na4a (15.01.2018), nastiabar (31.08.2021), poi2 (06.11.2019), Барвінок (04.11.2019), ИннаНичога (26.11.2017), Иннуша (13.11.2021), Катюшка knopka (27.01.2021), Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018), леся r (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Ляльковий театр про правила дорожнього руху
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1x1...7nuJo1WaFJdQqs

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), fotinia s (29.06.2018), Maria-- (28.01.2020), Marsianka (09.03.2020), nastiabar (01.07.2019), poi2 (06.11.2019), sveta_power (23.04.2019), Барвінок (04.11.2019), ИннаНичога (26.11.2017), Иннуша (13.11.2021), Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018), маина ивановна (26.11.2017)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

ляльковий театр "Золоте курчатко"
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OD...CQ6Y2vie5-g8_G

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Dzvino4ok3 (06.12.2017), fotinia s (29.06.2018), kri (13.03.2020), Maria-- (28.01.2020), na4a (15.01.2018), nastiabar (01.07.2019), poi2 (06.11.2019), sveta_power (23.04.2019), zozuliak75 (31.01.2020), Алина Веремеенко (18.11.2019), Барвінок (04.11.2019), ИннаНичога (26.11.2017), Иннуша (13.11.2021), Лика Праздник (07.02.2019), Ольгадайченко (14.12.2022)

----------


## anytochka19

Добрий вечір. Чи є в когось мінус пісеньки Лисенка "Кіт і мишка"?

----------

